# 'Information Provided' button in immi account



## jamdarr (Dec 18, 2015)

I had submitted my VISA application and they came back to me asking for more information / documents. I have uploaded few documents and waiting for few. 
After few days , I realised that there is a 'Information Provided' button. I have not yet clicked the button. 

My question is - Should I click the button only after I upload all the documents or I should click the button as and when I provide information? Because, it says, once I click the button, they will make the decision on the information provided. So, it is a bit confusing or maybe I am overthinking.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

jamdarr said:


> I had submitted my VISA application and they came back to me asking for more information / documents. I have uploaded few documents and waiting for few.
> After few days , I realised that there is a 'Information Provided' button. I have not yet clicked the button.
> 
> My question is - Should I click the button only after I upload all the documents or I should click the button as and when I provide information? Because, it says, once I click the button, they will make the decision on the information provided. So, it is a bit confusing or maybe I am overthinking.
> ...


The information provided is mandatory after you've uploaded all the required documents by the CO. CO will not come back to look at the case till that button is pressed.

Hence, if you've uploaded everything that was asked, press the button right away.


----------



## jamdarr (Dec 18, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> The information provided is mandatory after you've uploaded all the required documents by the CO. CO will not come back to look at the case till that button is pressed.
> 
> Hence, if you've uploaded everything that was asked, press the button right away.


I have not uploaded all the documents. I have uploaded few documents. Should I still press the button or only after I upload all the documents.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

jamdarr said:


> I have not uploaded all the documents. I have uploaded few documents. Should I still press the button or only after I upload all the documents.


wait till you upload all required docs. only then press the button.


----------



## jamdarr (Dec 18, 2015)

w4s33m said:


> wait till you upload all required docs. only then press the button.


Will the CO get back to me, if they feel that the documents that I have submitted are still insufficient? Or do they make a decision right away?

I mean, before making a decision, do they confirm with me once that they need more information?

I have already provided them information that they asked for. But I am not confident, if they are going to be satisfied with that information. So, I want them to ask me, if they need more information..and not just give a decision in the negative


----------



## kapla88 (Nov 2, 2016)

my visa required all the documents be posted , i can't find any button 'information provided' in my immi account. My status still say information requested, even though they have received it. What shoul do?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kapla88 said:


> my visa required all the documents be posted , i can't find any button 'information provided' in my immi account. My status still say information requested, even though they have received it. What shoul do?


click "REFERENCE NO" and go inside , you may see the INFORMATION PROVIDED in center of screen 


see image for reference


----------



## kapla88 (Nov 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> click "REFERENCE NO" and go inside , you may see the INFORMATION PROVIDED in center of screen
> 
> 
> see image for reference


I am applying business visa,all our documents have to physically mailed to the business skill center in Adelaide. Will that affect the interface of my account?i do not have the button on interface of my immi acc


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kapla88 said:


> I am applying business visa,all our documents have to physically mailed to the business skill center in Adelaide. Will that affect the interface of my account?i do not have the button on interface of my immi acc


track the documents. when they reach Adelaide, drop a reminder mail to case officer who asked for documents


----------



## mmudassir (Nov 7, 2016)

*Information Provided Button Missing*

CO contacted through email asking for PCC from FBI. When I logged in to ImmiAccount, my status is application received, hence no "Information Provided" button under Application Status, when does the application status change to information required status ? can anyone comment on this ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mmudassir said:


> CO contacted through email asking for PCC from FBI. When I logged in to ImmiAccount, my status is application received, hence no "Information Provided" button under Application Status, when does the application status change to information required status ? can anyone comment on this ?


it should be activated automatically, however in some cases they forget to activate the button. wait for some time


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> it should be activated automatically, however in some cases they forget to activate the button. wait for some time


HI

Is it possible that forget to activate the button for a long.

Because I uploaded all the requested documents on 6/12/2016

Then there was not such link activated.. I am 99.99% sure.

But, Then suddenly.. I saw that link on 3/01/2017.

I am so disappointed as I wasted almost 1 month to notify them.

Is it possible?

Thanks
Annie


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> HI
> 
> Is it possible that forget to activate the button for a long.
> 
> ...


yours is the first case i have seen with such thing.

have you pressed that button now ??


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> yours is the first case i have seen with such thing.
> 
> have you pressed that button now ??


Hi Sultan,

yes, Immediately after I found that link.

As I have submitted all requested Documents.



Software programmer - 70 Points 
Visa Applied : 11/11/2016
Co Allocated: 23/11/2016 - Request Documents
Medical : 5/12/2016
medical uploaded: 6/12/2016

Link activated : 3/01/2017
Click the information submitted link on same day-time

Now Waiting....


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> yours is the first case i have seen with such thing.
> 
> have you pressed that button now ??


Hi Sultan,

Can you please tell.

At what date you provided all information in Nov-16

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Annichristie said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Can you please tell.
> 
> ...


15th


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi,

In my case, I had provided documents and was waiting for birth of our second child. I informed about birth of child almost a month ago by email and requested adding our second child to application. I haven't received any response. Should I go ahead and click "Information Provided" button so that they will come back and take action on it.

Regards,
Vikram


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikram.vvp said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case, I had provided documents and was waiting for birth of our second child. I informed about birth of child almost a month ago by email and requested adding our second child to application. I haven't received any response. Should I go ahead and click "Information Provided" button so that they will come back and take action on it.
> 
> ...



have you provided all the documents requested in last contact by case officer? ?

if yes then press the IP button


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> have you provided all the documents requested in last contact by case officer? ?
> 
> if yes then press the IP button


Hey thanks for replying.

Yes. I provided all information long back (in Oct'16 itself when CO last contacted) except Medical Assessment of my wife. I had informed them using the email as well. However, I completely missed this "information provided" button at that time. 

After birth of the baby, I got both the birth certificate and passport issued in second week of Jan 2017. I filled in "change of circumstance and emailed them both the documents" requesting to add my second child to the application. However, I have not received any reply or application is not updated. 

As far pending medical of my wife is concerned, I wanted to get that done along with my second son. 

So, technically one document is pending from last CO communication. That's why the dilemma.

Regards,
Vikram P


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikram.vvp said:


> Hey thanks for replying.
> 
> Yes. I provided all information long back (in Oct'16 itself when CO last contacted) except Medical Assessment of my wife. I had informed them using the email as well. However, I completely missed this "information provided" button at that time.
> 
> ...


one of the originally requested document(medical of wife) is pending till now, so dont press the IP button

in some days they will come back with HAP ID of 2nd child and ask you to do medical of your wife and child, press IP button after that


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Buddy... that is helpful!


----------



## m0hammadi (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi All, 

Is pressing the button is required after biometric data collection? 
My application status still shows "Information requested" because of bio data collection which I did at AVAC yesterday. Wondering whether I have to press the button or wait for them to transfer the data and update my application. 

Would appreciate anybody's response.


----------

